# FS Misc Stuff, getting out the hobby mostly.



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am mostly getting out of the hobby and want to sell off my tanks and equipment, as I just can't afford the up-keep at the moment.

1. 125 Gallon 4'x2'x2'
Tank does not have a lid anymore(is being sold with another setup), but will include a light, stand, 1 300 watt heater with guard. Also includes a dual output airpump with 2 air stones(one disc and one long rod) filter on it is a Rena XP 3 with extra media. Asking $400 or $350 if sold by this sunday (nov 21)(sold pending pickup)









2. 80 Gallon and stand, as in a previous post that I'm closing. 4'x18"x20"(lxwxh) Comes with either an ac 110 or a marineland c360 cannister filter. Looking for $200 with the Ac110 or $250 with the Marineland. Currently still have the Oscar in it, the pleco goes to his new home tomorrow.(pending w/marineland)

More to come later as I find it and figure out exactly what I have in all the misc boxes, but there will be air pumps, and plants and driftwood.... I will part out, but would prefer that if someone wants the tank that they take the stand as well, and of course if you don't want the fish they will have to be sold prior to the tank being sold.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG if i was there i would go for the 125


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

would you consider parting out the 125g 4x2x2 tank only?


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah make me an offer, but again will have to wait to rehome the fish in it before I can sell. I don't have the room elsewhere.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

If parting out,
How much for the Clown Knife?????
Cheers!!


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> If parting out,
> How much for the Clown Knife?????
> Cheers!!


I'm thinking $50 I paid $40 for him when he was 4"...I am open to offers as well


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

would you part out the 80g stand?


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Would like to know how many pieces of driftwood you have along with size and price. Thanks.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dosan said:


> Would like to know how many pieces of driftwood you have along with size and price. Thanks.


In total I have 7 pieces of driftwood, 4 of them you can see in the pic of the 125. As for prices, the two larger pieces in the 125 I'll let go for $20 each(i paid 50 for each), 2 medium pieces for 15(paid 30) and the 2 smalled pieces I'll let go for $5. I will take pictures and add them up here at some point today


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

PZ3
PM' d you. D


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am willing to part stuff out, but can not sell any of the tanks or stands before the fish go.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumb, new prices and new items


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

PM on it's way


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 125 is on special for $350 if bought as a complete setup by sunday this week


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is also empty and ready to be sold. Please help me finish paying my rent for this month.....


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Is the tank gone yet? Pm me your address and I might be able to come take a took


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

all gone. will create a new ad for all the misc odds and ends I find when I get around to it.


----------

